# Here I go again-with Grizzly



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Well done Paul. Glad you're happy. I have a 555x and love it.


----------



## AttainableApex (Aug 24, 2010)

nice, i want one so bad, been saving for a while.


----------



## woodmaker (Jan 12, 2011)

This is the exact same bandsaw I'm hoping to purchase this fall.
Thanks for the writeup.
Are the blades hard to change? I know some saws you have to do a bit of threading to get the blade back in.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

To be honest, with the quick release, the only problem is you have to remember that if you are putting on a smaller blade, have to remember to loosen the wheel under the top door before retightening or you might overtighten. And the Grizzly system for blade tightness is strange - they have this graduated scale 1-9 through the little window, with 1 the smallest and 9 the thickest. The book says to put on a blade, tighten just enough to keep it on the saw, raise the upper roller bearing guides all the way, turn it on and loosen until you see blade flutter. I thought that odd, but with the 1/2" Timberwolf I have on there now it actually worked. I put it on, and only had to loosen the knob about a turn when I saw a little flutter. Then the book says to tighten it 1/4 turn, but I went 1/2 to 3/4, and it now deflects about 1/8", which is what a lot of people recommend.
Actual blade off and on, about 2-3 minutes if your new blade is ready to be put on. The doors swing completely out of the way, and the quick release handle drops the top wheel enough to put the new one on quickly. Only adjustments are the thrust bearings and the tension, both not too hard. T-handle allen makes it much easier, especially for the lower thrust bearing. Of course, if you are replacing with the same size blade, the whole exercise goes down to less than a minute.


----------



## popsshop (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks for a thorough review, I'm looking into purchasing a 17" as well.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Good review


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks, Jim and popshop!


----------



## BroncoBrian (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks for the review, now that you have had it for a while would you buy the same one or is there a current model close to it that you would look at?


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks for the review. It never ceases to amaze me how in some big companies the left hand does not know what the right hand is doing.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------

